# Got BT turned on but cannot pair with laptop



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

I posted a few days ago about not being able to get the BT to turn on on my Mez. Don't know what I did but it turns on now but I can't get it to pair with my laptop running windows xp. Any advice on this is greatly appreciated.
I am trying to transfer music via BT because I read here that using the USB can be bad for the battery and I just got a new Samsung 1800 ah battery that I've, "broken in" as per the recommended method here and it seems to be giving the best life so I don't want to screw it up.
Thanks
Howard

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

